# Hi Everyone! We are still here!



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I was just thinking of you all. I am sorry you lost the little angel, but so thrilled to see how well the others are thriving.


----------



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the loss of the little one. At the very least, he had a life full of love.

My goodness, those pups have gotten big. They are beautiful.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi AngelAviary, thanks so much for the update! I'm so sorry that you lost the wee boy. 
It sounds like the two boys will have interesting lives - and I am glad you will be able to keep up on them. The girls are both so beautiful in their different ways. Exciting that you are keeping them both!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome back! I'm so sorry about your little angel  So sad, but I know he was very loved. I'm glad Joe got a good home. The puppies are just gorgeous and I'm sure have Stella's sweet temperament


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Hello! It's so nice to see you posting! You definitely have had a lot going on, and I'm so sorry to hear about the baby angel. That's so sad. :-( Beautiful pictures of the other puppies.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.
The rest of the family is fabulous!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry about your little one. You went the distance for him with love and care. The other puppies are adorable!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

i sorry for the loss of your little one. Our breeder called to tell us that our puppies littler lost a pup as well. Its happens but it makes it no less devastating to the family raising these sweet bundles of joy. I am so happy all the other pups are doing well and looking fwd to seeing them grow into beautiful Spoos!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It is so good to hear from you! I'm sorry you lost your little guy...it must have been heartbreaking to lose him at such a late stage... He was loved a lot in his short life!
Were his abnormalties just a fluke of nature? So sad when they are not correctable! Hope to see your pretty girls grow up though!! Of course you will share them with us right? LOL!


----------

